# 9/11 was staged (proof inside)



## beginning grower (Mar 8, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8260059923762628848&q=loose+change

its 1 hour and 20 minutes but well worth the watch.  enjoy.


----------



## beginning grower (Mar 8, 2006)

this movie is put together so well that i would pay to see it in theatres.  in my opinion it should be played in theatres. sorry for your losses mutt.


----------



## beginning grower (Mar 8, 2006)

gqone333 said:
			
		

> i dint even watch that damn movie


 
ok.. =l


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 8, 2006)

i live in arlington ,va less than a mile from the pentagon. i watched the pentagon burn down ,theres a place called johnson hill,we got out of school because of it,.theres a gate at the end of the road,with a clear highway view route 50 connected to 295,and the pentagon is in plain veiw couple people came out to see .had a perfect view of the pentagon burning,couldnt see the plane to good.i had to get high after that stress.i wacthed part of the 911,good movie,let me know if you find anything else new.sorry about that reply ,lol


----------



## Insane (Mar 8, 2006)

gqone333 said:
			
		

> i live in arlington ,va less than a mile from the pentagon. i watched the pentagon burn down ,theres a place called johnson hill,we got out of school because of it,.theres a gate at the end of the road,with a clear highway view route 50 connected to 295,and the pentagon is in plain veiw couple people came out to see .had a perfect view of the pentagon burning,couldnt see the plane to good.i had to get high after that stress.i wacthed part of the 911,good movie,let me know if you find anything else new.sorry about that reply ,lol


 
I sympathize for your pain man but I just wanna point out that if you watch that whole movie, you'll find out that it was not a plane that hit the pentagon. It's not possible.

Spend the 120 minutes to learn the full, real truth man. 

The truth that your own government doesn't want you to know. Watch the video.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 8, 2006)

yeah thats the funny thing ,they never showed ,the plane on the news, all i saw was a, big ass hole ,that looked like something tore threw it,but when, i was on johnson hill ,we just saw, it burning and lots of smoke


----------



## Insane (Mar 8, 2006)

You never saw the plane because there never was a plane. Theres only one thing that inflicts damage like that:

A cruise missile.

Watch the video man, trust me, watch it. Send it to everyone you know, this knowledge has to get out!


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 8, 2006)

yeah i was just thinking, if it wasnt a plane, it had ,to be a bomb, are a missle,i wacthing the rest now,i definly sending it out


----------



## beginning grower (Mar 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 9, 2006)

thats some fucked up shit i was enjoying my high then i saw this shit and i was like ***?!?! thats some ******* crazy shit scary...


----------



## rasta (Mar 10, 2006)

this shit is bad,,,im speechless,,,,had more then 10 freinds who  worked for canter fitz.(canter lost over 700 employees )i use to be the mobile dispatcher at 1 world trade (about 12 years ago then i moved to fla.)this realy hurts,,,,peace ,love ,rastafari


----------



## rasta (Mar 10, 2006)

i believe in a higher form of justice ...peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2006)

*i'm sorry but IMO this tape is GARBAGE. shit anyone with a camera and info could have made that. *


----------



## spliffy (Mar 10, 2006)

Heres somethin thats a little strange, maybe its not all true though.......

1)New York City has 11 letters

2) Afghanistan has 11 letters.

3) Ramsin Yuseb (The terrorist who threatened to destroy the Twin
Towers in 1993) has 11 letters.

4) George W Bush has 11 letters.

This could be a mere coincidence, but this gets more interesting:

1) New York is the 11th state.

2) The first plane crashing against the Twin Towers was flight number
11.

3) Flight 11 was carrying 92 passengers. 9 + 2 = 11

4) Flight 77 which also hit Twin Towers, was carrying 65 passengers.
6+5 = 11

5) The tragedy was on September 11, or 9/11 as it is now known. 9 + 1+ 1 = 11

6) The date is equal to the US emergency services telephone number
911. 9 + 1 + 1 = 11.

Sheer coincidence..?! Read on and make up your own mind:

1) The total number of victims inside all the hi-jacked planes was
254. 2 + 5 + 4 = 11.

2) September 11 is day number 254 of the calendar year. Again 2 + 5 + 4
= 11.

3) The Madrid bombing took place on 3/11/2004. 3 + 1 + 1 + 2 + 4 = 11.

4) The tragedy of Madrid happened 911 days after the Twin Towers
incident.

Now this is where things get totally eerie:

The most recognised symbol for the US, after the Stars & Stripes, is
the Eagle. The following verse is taken from the Quran, the Islamic
holy book:

"For it is written that a son of Arabia would awaken a fearsome Eagle.
The wrath of the Eagle would be felt throughout the lands of Allah and lo,
while some of the people trembled in despair still more rejoiced: for
the wrath of the Eagle cleansed the lands of Allah and there was
peace."

That verse is number 9.11 of the Quran.

Still uncovinced about all of this..?! Try this and see how you feel
afterwards, it made my hair stand on end:

Open Microsoft Word and do the following:

1. Type in capitals Q33 NY. This is the flight number of the first
plane to hit one of the Twin Towers.

2. Highlight the Q33 NY.

3. Change the font size to 48.

4. Change the actual font to the WINGDINGS


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

i did that it trip me out when i first did it


----------



## spliffy (Mar 10, 2006)

lol yeah its strange. but i wonder if some of its made up, like flight Q33 NY....


----------



## Breathe (Mar 12, 2006)

I Might Watch This out of BordEm This will always be a mystery


----------



## Insane (Mar 12, 2006)

Breathe said:
			
		

> I Might Watch This out of BordEm This will always be a mystery


 
If you watch the entire movie, you'll see that there is no mystery.


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2006)

"Conspiracy _theories_" have existed for every major politcal event.
 "The moon landing was filmed in Hollywood"
 that fat bastards "Farenheit 911"
   "JFK"

over and over, it matters little "what" faction is in power or "what" truth it actually contains. Someone out there is gonna' have a _conspiracy_ theory.
..an open mind is one thing, an "idle" mind is another..

Think about it. The Superbowl commercials have Clydesdales _"kicking feild goals"_
media alteration/manipulation is pretty common place.

You simply "can't believe everything that you see" these days.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*THANK YOU HICK. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 13, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Someone out there is gonna' have a _conspiracy_ theory.
> ..an open mind is one thing, an "idle" mind is another.


Hey, as far as I'm concerned, this isn't the proper place for this kind of bullshit anyway. Here's some places to talk about this crap:

(My personal favorite is alt.conspiracy.retards)

Just click on the thumbnail and you can see the list.


----------



## Ogof (Mar 13, 2006)

Wait a minute. We "landed" on the Moon? It was not filmed in Hollywood? 

Really; take depressing commentary to an appropriate site. 

This is way to much of a "downer" for me. 

Thank you.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 13, 2006)

Ogof said:
			
		

> Wait a minute. We "landed" on the Moon? It was not filmed in Hollywood?
> 
> Really take depressing commentary to an appropriate site.
> 
> ...


Hey man, while you're there, ask Elvis if HE knows anything about that OZ I lost once.


EDIT: Freakin Pygmy swears he didn't touch it! He just keeps sayin "It was Elvis, it was Elvis".


----------



## Mutt (Mar 13, 2006)

I watched it again, Made me delete my previous statement. It could have been faked. probably. but still. cool for the link, but not good for morale.
So I won't say anything about it.

by the way stoney, better search the pigmy. I'm tellin ya, he is a little bud weasel.


----------



## purpledrank (Mar 18, 2006)

cruise missles are expensive guided rockets with high explosives
1000 pounds or 500kg of explosive
travel from up to 3000 miles at 800mph
mainly used 2 destroy bunkers,ships,bridges
the rocket can cost from 500 000 to 1 000 000 USD
they use satelite tracking system gps which means they need use of a satelite
they are launched from mainly military destroyers (boats) , and rarely from planes, subs, trucks

think of these facts cuz it dont make sense
crashing an airplane into a building would damage it very badly
they can also have nuclear bombs in them but then it would of been blown 2 shit
also i didnt kno pakistan has its own cruise missiles now but apparantly they do


----------

